# My instances of FreeBSD



## flipper_88 (Apr 9, 2018)

I run  both FreeBSD 11.1 and  GhostBSD (XFCE edition). These are all provisioned and managed through VMWare Workstation Bundle which  includes  VMWare Player ( Dell Technologies)  the parent company of Dell Computers, VMWare and EMC.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 9, 2018)

Great story! Tell us more!!


----------



## kpect (Apr 11, 2018)

I run custom built FreeBSD 11.1 on my home desktop and Thinkpad T430.


----------



## vloaix (Apr 13, 2018)

I am currently running a stock FreeBSD 11.1 as my primary machine, with bspwm and st


----------

